# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Установка WinXP64 на Sata-Raid

## knop888

при установки XP64SP2 в raid, с флоппи всё видит, массив тоже видит, форматирую раздел и после пишет"Setup can not copy the file nvrdx64sys.
Как быть?

----------


## jov

у меня аналогичная ситуация. даже не пойму в чем дело!

----------


## Nep

права файловой системы!
снимите R.o.

----------


## jov

Прошу прощения, что значит "снять R.o"?

----------


## jov

Вообщем ставил х64 ХР на страйп. С дискеты ОС приняла драйверы только с установочного диска матплаты; новые драйверы отказалась принимать. Дальше установка прошла обычно.

----------


## Nep

хм...
в любом случае система должна была взять драйвер с дискеты :(

ну что скачать... Microsoft и точка :(

----------


## qwest11

У меня другая проблема но похожая!
Притащили мне комп новье все в нем кабеля SATA1, SATA2
Стояла на нем VISTA я ее снес сразу возникла проблема вставляю диск с XP вывешивает синий экран при установке! Комп фирмы Acer
acer 5640 socket 775 (реаниматор дали пустой при продаже)
Посоветуйте что делать уже 3 день бьюсь перепробовал все что можно!

----------


## qwest11

систему поставил вот ссылка (http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/threa...71afb6de6af0a8) но дрова не определились почти все на материнку

----------


## 6opbka

Может быть простоват вопрос, но всетаки. Эта программа заметно усклоряет работу винта, защищает информацию или только позволяет разбивать диски на разделы? Стоит ли мне читать эту большую инструкцию и копаться в биосе или это скорее для любителей сортировки файлов :rolleyes: И

----------


## qwest11

> Может быть простоват вопрос, но всетаки. Эта программа заметно усклоряет работу винта, защищает информацию или только позволяет разбивать диски на разделы? Стоит ли мне читать эту большую инструкцию и копаться в биосе или это скорее для любителей сортировки файлов :rolleyes: И


1 начнем с того что без этого не будет у тебя ничего работать!
2 это нужно для определения винда

----------


## 6opbka

в биосе опция raid это же оно? у меня выключена, а на
диске от мат. платы есть прога там таблицы всякие в описании, только у меня настроить ее не получилось не разбираясь.

----------


## qwest11

> в биосе опция raid это же оно? у меня выключена, а на
> диске от мат. платы есть прога там таблицы всякие в описании, только у меня настроить ее не получилось не разбираясь.


если она у тебя выключена лучше и не надо не лезь если не разбираешься!
как поговаривал один хороший человек "работает не трогай"

----------


## 6opbka

вот и я так подумал. но тема есть а мне не понятно до сих пор зачем эта фича нужна. может она только для других винтов scsi или ченить еще а может и пригодилась бы

----------

